# TSG18: Social Ninjas



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike, Brian, and Dan discuss iPhone 3G S, Steve Jobs' liver transplant, and a city asking for job applicant's Facebook and MySpace usernames and passwords._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to episode eighteen of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)

*Links in order of appearance:*

iPhone 3G S
http://www.apple.com/iphone/

Steve Jobs Liver Transplant
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sciencea...tal-confirms-Steve-Jobs-liver-transplant.html

City asks job applicants for Facebook, MySpace usernames and passwords
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/836511-city-job-applicants-facebook-myspace.html

Nine Inch Nails / Jane's Addiction (NINJA) concert
http://www.ninja2009.com/

"Where" application for mobile devices
http://www.where.com/

Follow Tech Support Guy on Twitter!
http://twitter.com/techsupportguy

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

